# Al Barsha-3 Area (Dubai) vs. Industrial Area 16, Near National paints round about



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there

I am looking for some advice/thoughts/opinions about living in Al Barsha 3 Area (Dubai) vs. Industrial Area 16, Near National paints round about (Sharjah)

I have not been to UAE before so anything you can tell me about Al Barsha like is it a nice area, near mall/shopping, grocery, etc. Transportation around there expensive? (Won't have a car)

Trying to decide between these two - each has it's pros and cons (Al Barsha utilities are paid, but will have a roomie, Industrial Area 16 utilities not paid but single accommodation). Any input appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Al Bashra is a new area not to far from Mall Of Emirates, a lot of western expats live this end of Dubai. I don't think there will be much in the way of buses that area but the new monorail will be opening soon which will run the length of SZR - you'll probably still need to get taxis to the stations.

I'll probably get slated for this, but I hate Sharjah, it's a hole, the driving is either suicidal or gridlocked for 4 hour spells and the inhabitants seem to have a real chip on their shoulders with regards to non westerners.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

al barsha hands down

national paints roundabout Sharjah is the worst traffic by far in the UAE, possibly the world lol.


----------



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL! thanks for your input

I wont be driving either way, just wanted to get an idea b/c its all the same to me. 

I have 2 job offers, salaries are basically the same, one in Sharjah other in Dubai, so basically my decision is coming down to accommodation. I saw pics of the place in industrial area 16 (attractive name! lol) and the apartment looks nice! 

Haven't seen pics of the Dubai apartment. Another pro/con I'll have a roomate in Dubai, but place to myself in Sharjah position. Thanks again, obviously I have my ultimately make my own decision but keep the input coming!




marc said:


> al barsha hands down
> 
> national paints roundabout Sharjah is the worst traffic by far in the UAE, possibly the world lol.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I live in Sharjah and am very fond of the place...BUT- the National Roundabout area can be a nightmare traffic wise ( putting it mildly)

I guess it depends on what kind of social life you are after too.
If young and single, and you want to get out to clubs ( or whatever young single people do these days )- then I would certainly choose Al Barsha.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was talking to my (24 year old) mate yesterday, and I've actually come around to rather liking Sharjah, the wide open spaces there (outside of city centre) and the locals are a friendly lot too.

It's got more culture in 100sq metres than Dubai has in it's entire emirate.

And when i first moved (near) there, i thought it was a bit of a hell hole too. I was wrong, I like it now.

BUT

National paints is still a pain!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is no way I would ever consider living in Sharjah, it is just way too restrictive to lead a normal lifestyle without worrying that you were breaking some sort of law they made uo years ago and only just started to reinforce. I`ve been there many times as I have a couple of friends living there and apart from that there is only one reason to go there. That`s because Sharjah actually has the most authentic chinese restaurant in the Emirates and it even serves beer, happy days!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> That`s because Sharjah actually has the most authentic chinese restaurant in the Emirates and it even serves beer, happy days!!


Pray tell, I like China Sea near Clock Tower in Deira, but always willing to try another!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Barsha 3 is too far from Metro and MOE to walk but taxis are cheap enough. It is a good central location for most things in Dubai.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow Wanda, digging up a year old thread, must a slow news day?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

ha ha i hadn't noticed the year... but how did it pop up at the top of my feed today???


----------



## Zee Man (Sep 12, 2010)

between the two Al Barsha hands down... Problem with Sharjah is commuting if you dont have your own car even though on the border of dubai and hardly 10 minutes into Dubai the Taxi will start with AED 20 just coz youre going into Dubai. 

One question there is alot more available between Al Barsha and National Paint Sharjah why restrict yourself to just these two locations.


----------

